# Coyotes!



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I swear there was a whole pack of coyotes last night in front of my house howling their heads off.

Of course, Rex responded with his growling and loud barking. The whole affair wasn't really convenient since it was at 3 AM and we probably woke up the whole neighborhood. :crazy:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We have lots of them around here too but Stosh doesn't join in the noise.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like you need an AR-15 with a suppressor and a thermal scope.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Or get a Komondor to patrol the back yard. 

Big sheep protector and supposedly real death to coyotes!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, I don't have sheep or anything. I live in SoCal, but we do have a lot of coyotes here. It's not really a major problem, but I wouldn't walk around at night either. There haven't been many cases of them attacking people, but they do take cats and smaller dogs if you're not careful.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That they do - cats and small dogs look like food to a coyote. Wouldn't think that they would approach a dog as big as a GSD. We never had a problem when we lived in RI, where they were getting to be a real pain for folks in the neighborhood with cats (and they foolishly let the cats outside - lots of times the poor cats never came back)


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't get the point in having an outdoor cat. I make every effort to prevent my cats from accidentally wandering outside, because if they do, the coyotes will most likely get them.

There have also been cases where the coyotes target small children too. Apparently they're slowly loosing their fears of humans.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coyotes are smart. They could and would go after a GSD. One or two will lure a bigger animal out and then the whole pack attacks.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

my coworker's neighbor had her GSD attacked by a coyote. they had to quarantine the dog...never heard the outcome of the story though. i live in MA...wouldn't really think a coyote would come barging in and attack a dog, but i guess it's always possible.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

one german shepherd can fight against one coyote , mabye against two , but never agains a whole pack


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we had a resident coyote back home in our neighborhood. Lots of deer, small dogs, stray cats, pet cats. cant count how many times he ran out in front of my car when i was driving home at night. Knew it was him because you could clearly see part of his ear missing. He was not a small coyote either. He was a beast. Biggest coyote i've ever seen and i've seen some big ones. Havent seen anything more than foxes here yet and NEVER even saw a fox in NC. Cant imagine seeing a coyote here though i know i shouldnt be surprised if i do.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Coyotes are smart. They could and would go after a GSD. One or two will lure a bigger animal out and then the whole pack attacks.


Yep. Happened regularly to the owner of the Arabian farm I started riding at when I was a kid. The coyotes would form a pack and 'lure' the owner's Doberman into the open pasture. As is happened, Gus (the dobe) was quite the accomplished coyote-killer and never took any harm from the incidents other than a couple of shallow bites. Found plenty of dead coyotes that he took care of, though - usually 3-4 at a time.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> we had a resident coyote back home in our neighborhood. Lots of deer, small dogs, stray cats, pet cats. cant count how many times he ran out in front of my car when i was driving home at night. Knew it was him because you could clearly see part of his ear missing. He was not a small coyote either. He was a beast. Biggest coyote i've ever seen and i've seen some big ones. Havent seen anything more than foxes here yet and NEVER even saw a fox in NC. Cant imagine seeing a coyote here though i know i shouldnt be surprised if i do.


I read somewhere that coyotes are mating with wolves now, which is making them smarter and larger. Maybe that was a wolf-coyote hybrid.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

We had our coyote hootananny a couple nights ago. My Aussie didn't much care. The GSD pup was seriously on point. We were on the deck and safe from running off. Livestock gathered quite close to the house.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

That is scary! Used to be we never heard of coyotes in Va. but now they have been showing up in local neighborhoods near the city and a child was attacked by one but the mother scared it off.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BGSD said:


> I read somewhere that coyotes are mating with wolves now, which is making them smarter and larger. Maybe that was a wolf-coyote hybrid.


 
that they are but he would have been WAY out of range of any active packs in colorado. Closest active pack is in wyoming and coyotes wander but usually stick within a certain territory. Though i will admit, i wouldnt be surprised if this guy was a wolf-coyote hybrid. I swear he was the biggest thing i've seen in the 'wild'. Two doors down they have some pretty monsterous great danes. I mean these danes make other danes look small and this guy made them look like pups. I think if i hadnt been driving my Xterra every time i saw him and was instead in a car or my MILs saturn vue, i may have freaked out a little bit. Drove by him one night and he was just sitting next to this dead deer on the side of the road watching the cars go by like it was the cool. he looked very relaxed. Could almost picture him in a lazy boy with a beer in paw watching cars go by like he's watching a nascar race! cats and small dogs were going missing, stopped seeing foxes as often. Pretty sure he was on his own but dang he sure knew how to take care of himself!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

n2gsds said:


> That is scary! Used to be we never heard of coyotes in Va. but now they have been showing up in local neighborhoods near the city and a child was attacked by one but the mother scared it off.


 
thats always scary hearing about a child being attacked. heaven forbid anything ever attacks my kids... It wouldnt survive...


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> that they are but he would have been WAY out of range of any active packs in colorado. Closest active pack is in wyoming and coyotes wander but usually stick within a certain territory. Though i will admit, i wouldnt be surprised if this guy was a wolf-coyote hybrid. I swear he was the biggest thing i've seen in the 'wild'. Two doors down they have some pretty monsterous great danes. I mean these danes make other danes look small and this guy made them look like pups. I think if i hadnt been driving my Xterra every time i saw him and was instead in a car or my MILs saturn vue, i may have freaked out a little bit. Drove by him one night and he was just sitting next to this dead deer on the side of the road watching the cars go by like it was the cool. he looked very relaxed. Could almost picture him in a lazy boy with a beer in paw watching cars go by like he's watching a nascar race! cats and small dogs were going missing, stopped seeing foxes as often. Pretty sure he was on his own but dang he sure knew how to take care of himself!


He was probably just a werewolf then.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BGSD said:


> He was probably just a werewolf then.


 
ya know..... some of the crazy things you hear about happening sometimes... that probably wouldnt surprise me one bit!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to be terrorized by Coyotes until I started taking action, I got a pellet gun with BIG pellets, those _*removed by mod*_ see me coming and they run for their lives. I have a neighbor who raises beautiful little angora goats, he got a couple of Burros to run with his goats and NO MORE COYOTES! Those Burros mangled a few, they are extremely coyote aggressive.  I may get me a few myself.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

We have so many coyotes in our area. They first started coming close to our house when one of our GSDs' years ago was very sick. It would give you chills to hear them so close to the house. 
Fast foward a few years and our GSD Zero brought a coyote pup home  to our driveway. It was dead by the time we got to it. It was so cute. We never worried about Zero protecting himself.
A couple of more years later and our JRT Chopper was badly injured by the coyotes. Knowing Chopper, he went after the Coyotes:crazy:. We think he got free when our current GSD Mercury came to the fight. Poor Chopper had 4" tears in his body down to the bone. He is fine now, after some VERY expensive surgery. We have to watch him to this day as he still heads in their direction. 
I don't go out walking with my dogs without carrying protection because they have gotten very bold around here.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont think i could have small dogs where i knew there were active coyotes. I'd be too nervous to let them out to potty and they not come back. We had a pack of coyotes watching us in the dark when we got run off the road in texas. Drivers side window was shattered. busted up front end, shatter rim, 1.5 year old daughter in the backseat.... we covered the drivers side window with some towels to keep the cold air out. Coyotes were barking and howling and making all kinds of noise. My husband was freaked because he'd never heard it before and thought they were coming to get us. Told him they would stay in the dark where we couldnt see them. Stuck Riley in the drivers seat because he'd get to barking and growling if anyone got close to the car so we'd know someone was there and Zena stayed in the back with my daughter and I helping us keep warm. It was definitely spooky though listening to the coyotes in the middle of nowhere in pitch black except for one light from some sort of factory.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I speak from experience. I lost two GSD's to a pack of coyotes. It was one of the most horrible things I have ever experienced. I lost a male who weighed 110 and a 7 month old female who was about 65 lbs. We love in the country in OK and they attacked them not 100 yards from our house. Since then, I keep a rifle close to the back door. I still hear them howl at night, but haven't seen any close. I watch all my animals VERY closely. The thought of them being close to the house scares me to death. We have since changed our fencing and our entire routine. I WILL NOT lose another one of my babies to the coyotes.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I speak from experience. I lost two GSD's to a pack of coyotes. It was one of the most horrible things I have ever experienced. I lost a male who weighed 110 and a 7 month old female who was about 65 lbs. We love in the country in OK and they attacked them not 100 yards from our house. Since then, I keep a rifle close to the back door. I still hear them howl at night, but haven't seen any close. I watch all my animals VERY closely. The thought of them being close to the house scares me to death. We have since changed our fencing and our entire routine. I WILL NOT lose another one of my babies to the coyotes.


Wow! That is terrible! Did you ever find out how many coyotes there were in the attack? 

The ones around you must be either bigger or at least tougher than the pack that used to live around us in RI. They were scared of our female GSD and gave our place a pretty wide berth although certainly they got a number of smaller dogs and esp. cats.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I speak from experience. I lost two GSD's to a pack of coyotes. It was one of the most horrible things I have ever experienced. I lost a male who weighed 110 and a 7 month old female who was about 65 lbs. We love in the country in OK and they attacked them not 100 yards from our house. Since then, I keep a rifle close to the back door. I still hear them howl at night, but haven't seen any close. I watch all my animals VERY closely. The thought of them being close to the house scares me to death. We have since changed our fencing and our entire routine. I WILL NOT lose another one of my babies to the coyotes.


Great! Now I am worried...we just bought a house on a bluff with a forest for our backyard. Sheesh hope they stay away.

We live in the city now and have had a coyote sleeping in the garden before but it ran away quickly.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

BGSD said:


> I don't get the point in having an outdoor cat. I make every effort to prevent my cats from accidentally wandering outside, because if they do, the coyotes will most likely get them.
> 
> There have also been cases where the coyotes target small children too. Apparently they're slowly loosing their fears of humans.


 Barn cats are worth their weight in gold, mine stay in the barn year round, but that's the only reason I see for out door cats. I make sure mine have plenty of places to get inside the barn and up hopefully out of a coyotes reach. I've lost one so far in 7 years to coyotes, it was a stray that came up but was really friendly to our dogs and I wonder if that's what did her in she didn't have any fear of a canine. 
We have coyotes all over here it's nothing to hear them under my bedroom window at night.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I built a few remote call boxes for coyote hunters. They are becoming a problem in the area (western NC). I quit making the boxes when I really thought about what the hunters were doing. Coyotes are canines and the thought of my equipment being used to kill dogs just rubbed me the wrong way. Work like a charm tho, decent speaker playing a recording of a injured rabbit brings em in a hurry. Spot em with an infrared light and night-vision enabled scope and splat goes Will E. Coyote.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

So do the coyotes come into towns or do you live on farms?
It sounds like some of you live in town?
That amazes me that they would come into town or do they come to the outer fringes?
That would freak me out.....that and bears. WE don't have any wild animals that would hurt us here in the bush (apart from many venomous snakes) although in Queensland the cassowary is very dangerous.
How big do the coyotes get...are they much bigger than a fox?


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Hearing them outside at night is probably the only sound that makes me sit straight up in bed, turn on all the outside lighting and won't let me sleep the rest of the night. Since the JRT was attacked, my dogs don't go outside in the dark. We herd them get a fawn the other night and didn't sleep for several days. Several of the farmers in my neck of the woods haven't left their houses for years without a rifle because of the coyotes. 
My first experience with them was when i was growing up, they killed a herd of 20 imported cattle that were being held in quarantine at the local vets. We were dairy farmers at the time, and it changed everything about how my father cared for our herd. It is a very vivid memory.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I would guess that the largest one i have seen hit about 55 pounds. Problem is, they aren't every really alone.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Silvermoon said:


> Hearing them outside at night is probably the only sound that makes me sit straight up in bed, turn on all the outside lighting and won't let me sleep the rest of the night. Since the JRT was attacked, my dogs don't go outside in the dark. We herd them get a fawn the other night and didn't sleep for several days. Several of the farmers in my neck of the woods haven't left their houses for years without a rifle because of the coyotes.
> My first experience with them was when i was growing up, they killed a herd of 20 imported cattle that were being held in quarantine at the local vets. We were dairy farmers at the time, and it changed everything about how my father cared for our herd. It is a very vivid memory.


So what about farmers who have sheep lambing etc how do they protect them? We have a small problem with foxes and wild dogs but they only hang out alone. We use alpacas and donkeys as herd guards but really we don't have a huge problem. There must be huge losses over there to livestock yes? are you allowed to "control" them?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

sparra said:


> There must be huge losses over there to livestock yes? are you allowed to "control" them?


In North Carolina you can do just about anything you want to kill them and there is no "bag limit".


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Donkeys do help, never really understood that! Sheep are very vulnerable. Certain times of the year, they have to be kept inside the barn. When the coyotes killed that herd when i was growing up, my father fenced an incredible area for our livestock. Not wire fence, but solid 6'wooden fence. It was lit all night. Yes, you can kill coyote on your property any time.
The problem goes in cycles. Gets real bad, every farmer is killing them, then it takes a few years for them to get bad again.
You have to be extra careful if you see them out in daylight, that usually tells you the herd is diseased.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Well it sounds like we have nothing to complain about!!!
Yes, I can imagine waking up to them howling away would be quite chilling!!!
You guys have a few critters that you have to be watchful of....bears, coyotes, wolves and even those big cat things (sorry can't remember what you call them).
Although I guess they are in all different parts of the country...still....I guess you learn to live with them.
Oh and donkeys, alpacas and Llamas all have a natural dislike for anything canine which is why they will chase and kill if they feel they are a threat. They bond to the mob and take on the job as protector ....we have to be careful with our dogs although they get to know them and don't tend to react to them but any strange dogs who enter the paddocks do so at their own risk!!!


----------



## BHEZ (Jul 7, 2011)

*Killed*

Random. 

But we were camping on a farm 2 years ago and our Shepherd was stir crazy listening to the coyotes howl. They kept coming in close to the cow pen. Anyway, he tore off into a bush and six of us chased him, a huge animal scuffle went down and we thought he was dead, we got to the spot and three coyotes were dead and he was sitting there just staring into the woods. UNBELIEVABLE. Never underestimate the skill of a GSD.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

sparra said:


> So do the coyotes come into towns or do you live on farms?
> It sounds like some of you live in town?
> That amazes me that they would come into town or do they come to the outer fringes?
> That would freak me out.....that and bears. WE don't have any wild animals that would hurt us here in the bush (apart from many venomous snakes) although in Queensland the cassowary is very dangerous.
> How big do the coyotes get...are they much bigger than a fox?


The incident with the Dobe I mentioned was on a farm in Waco about 25 years ago - ranch country at the time. I've recently seen coyotes during the day in Plano, one of DFW's northern suburbs (pop. about 260,000). I've called animal control on one in my parents' development. They come in after the rabbits, which are _everywhere_. Eating must be good because I've not heard any reports of them bothering neighborhood dogs or cats. The coyotes I see weigh probably about 25-30lbs, but they're taller than you'd think because they're very leanly built.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

We have alot of coyotes around here. Fields I walk/track in, even during the day, you will sometimes see one or two, and they are quite interested in us tho haven't ventured close yet.

They are quite brave around here, and once had one looking in my front door At nite, when they are howling up a storm, my dogs usually snore and roll over


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

sparra-

We have it easy in the US when it comes to deadly animals. You folks in Australia got the stinky end of the stick. I mean y'all have snakes that pack enough venom to kill several dozen adult humans, spiders that'll drop you in hours. The most evil snake we have is a rattlesnake, not saying it's cute and cuddly, but it does give a warning before biting. Like 1/2 of the worlds most deadly snakes make Aus their home. The US does have some big and ugly dangerous animals, yet it's not like a grizzly bear is going to pop out from under a rock and get ya.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sparra said:


> Well it sounds like we have nothing to complain about!!!
> Yes, I can imagine waking up to them howling away would be quite chilling!!!
> You guys have a few critters that you have to be watchful of....bears, coyotes, wolves and even those big cat things (sorry can't remember what you call them).
> Although I guess they are in all different parts of the country...still....I guess you learn to live with them.
> Oh and donkeys, alpacas and Llamas all have a natural dislike for anything canine which is why they will chase and kill if they feel they are a threat. They bond to the mob and take on the job as protector ....we have to be careful with our dogs although they get to know them and don't tend to react to them but any strange dogs who enter the paddocks do so at their own risk!!!


 
back home in Colorado Springs, we were constantly hearing about bears and mountain lions and coyotes venturing into town. Its really not that unheard of. Generally the bears and lions stay close to the mountains so thats where we hear about them most often showing up in peoples back yards. the coyotes generally stay out east in the boonies but occassionally like the one that lived in my area, they find their place and people lose their cats and small dogs to him if they're not careful. 

size would depend on where the coyote lives, how much they manage to eat and whether or not they're a wolf/coyote cross. Wolves are pretty good sized animals averaging 120lbs though several wolves i've seen were easily 160lbs. I worry about seeing foxes or coyotes during the day because of the threat of rabies. but i'm also paranoid when it comes to outside. lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

brembo said:


> sparra-
> 
> We have it easy in the US when it comes to deadly animals. You folks in Australia got the stinky end of the stick. I mean y'all have snakes that pack enough venom to kill several dozen adult humans, spiders that'll drop you in hours. The most evil snake we have is a rattlesnake, not saying it's cute and cuddly, but it does give a warning before biting. Like 1/2 of the worlds most deadly snakes make Aus their home. The US does have some big and ugly dangerous animals, yet it's not like a grizzly bear is going to pop out from under a rock and get ya.


 
i have to agree!!!! I want to visit australian but i think i'd be kinda scared to go outside lol!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

sparra said:


> So do the coyotes come into towns or do you live on farms?
> It sounds like some of you live in town?
> That amazes me that they would come into town or do they come to the outer fringes?
> That would freak me out.....that and bears. WE don't have any wild animals that would hurt us here in the bush (apart from many venomous snakes) although in Queensland the cassowary is very dangerous.
> How big do the coyotes get...are they much bigger than a fox?


Coyotes vary in size. On average, I think they are the size of a standard GSD. Some are larger due to breeding with wolves, and some are smaller.

Coyotes definitely show up in suburban areas. This has actually become more common over time as they lose their fear of humans. Here in SoCal, we've even had some cases of bears showing up in backyards. Oh and rattlesnakes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My aunt lives in the desert, and they have coyotes all the time. Personally, I like the howling. My family and I visited the graveyard where some famous guys was buried and heard a coyote howl. Then another time I was at retreat and me and few other people were getting ready and going in and out of our cabin and to the bathrooms when we heard coyotes howling and playing around up the hill.

As long as I don't bug them, they don't bug me.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Coyotes are nature's remedy to feral cats and stray dogs.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> Coyotes are nature's remedy to feral cats and stray dogs.


We have coyotes coming right into back yard in dense population areas and snatching cats and eating them. I sweat, a cat is like a Snicker's bar to the coyote.
Our metro area here (MPLS/St. Paul) has expanded outwards over the last 15 years so much that they are everywhere and don't seem to have much fear of humans.
One of the deputies that I used to work with has driven to within a few yards of some of them and laced them pretty good with crowd control paintballs full of OC. He hasn't seen that group of them again for a while.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> We have coyotes coming right into back yard in dense population areas and snatching cats and eating them. I sweat, *a cat is like a Snicker's bar to the coyote*.
> Our metro area here (MPLS/St. Paul) has expanded outwards over the last 15 years so much that they are everywhere and don't seem to have much fear of humans.
> One of the deputies that I used to work with has driven to within a few yards of some of them and laced them pretty good with crowd control paintballs full of OC. He hasn't seen that group of them again for a while.


yes they are.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

My uncle had a large pack of yotes that would visit his place about once a year. Each time they would come around, his two male rotties would kill several of them, then they would vanish for a year till their numbers were replenished enough for another assault.  Coyotes are determined little buggers!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Coyote size =
"Coyotes typically grow to up to 30–34 in (76–86 cm) in length, not counting a tail of 12–16 in (30–41 cm), stand about 23–26 in (58–66 cm) at the shoulder and, on average, weigh from 15–46 lb (6.8–21 kg)."

"Coyotes found in low deserts and valleys weigh about 20 pounds, less than half of their mountain kin, who can weigh up to 50 pounds."

"Eastern coyotes typically weigh 30-50 pounds and are 48-60 inches long, approximately twice the size of their close relative, the western coyote."

Pretty small compared to a GSD.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

brembo said:


> sparra-
> 
> We have it easy in the US when it comes to deadly animals. You folks in Australia got the stinky end of the stick. I mean y'all have snakes that pack enough venom to kill several dozen adult humans, spiders that'll drop you in hours. The most evil snake we have is a rattlesnake, not saying it's cute and cuddly, but it does give a warning before biting. Like 1/2 of the worlds most deadly snakes make Aus their home. The US does have some big and ugly dangerous animals, yet it's not like a grizzly bear is going to pop out from under a rock and get ya.


 Yeah when you put it like that....I guess it goes to show you just get used to whatever wildlife you have grown up with!!
Certainly here in spring/summer (I'm in southern Australia) we have to be very careful where we step but for the most part I worry about the pets more... kind of like you guys with the coyotes. Dogs don't live very long after being bitten by a brown snake cats are more resilient. 
Unless you step on them they don't hurt you.....I would much rather see a snake than a bear but only cause I'm used to them i guess. Here in Australia we only hear bad bear stories.....like them attacking people in their tents while sleeping.....keep the zip done up and a snake won't bother you too much....oh but then there are the funnel web spiders but you don't have to worry about them cause the Red Backs have eaten them all........:laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sparra said:


> Yeah when you put it like that....I guess it goes to show you just get used to whatever wildlife you have grown up with!!
> Certainly here in spring/summer (I'm in southern Australia) we have to be very careful where we step but for the most part I worry about the pets more... kind of like you guys with the coyotes. Dogs don't live very long after being bitten by a brown snake cats are more resilient.
> Unless you step on them they don't hurt you.....I would much rather see a snake than a bear but only cause I'm used to them i guess. Here in Australia we only hear bad bear stories.....like them attacking people in their tents while sleeping.....keep the zip done up and a snake won't bother you too much....oh but then there are the funnel web spiders but you don't have to worry about them cause the Red Backs have eaten them all........:laugh:


 
bears generally are terrified of people. I mean you dont get between a mama bear and her cubs because that fear goes right out the window and she'll go after you. Mating season is also a bad time to come in contact with a bear but otherwise be big and bad and loud and they'll generally stear clear of you. Back home bears wander into peoples back yards in the middle of the night, get spooked by the family dog while rotting through the easily assessible trash and tree themselves. Come morning people spot them and report them. The bear is usually too scared of everything going on they wont come down with being tranqed and relocated after falling out of the tree. I'm actually more concerned of coming in contact with a mountain lion than a bear. Play dead and most bears will walk away. Play dead with a mountain lion and you're dinner. Fight back hard with a mountain lion, make it less than worth their effort to keep after you and they'll leave. The bears and mountains lions being spotted deeper and deeper in cities and towns is another reason i dont have small dogs. I mean besides the fact i prefer big dogs anyway.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

When I first moved here Coyotes killed 4 of my barn cats and my Chihuahua, in my fenced in yard!! I was devastated, than I got more German Shepherds, 2 big males to go with my female, well that solved the problem fast as one Coyote made the fatal mistake of jumping into my yard early one morning, after that killing the Coyotes have never jumped back into my yard , but they walk the outer perimeters of my fences every morning and evening, they are after my terriers, who of course charge the fence at them, but they have their Shepherd body guards and my gun protecting them, my neighbors brother every winter brings his pack of 4 Rhodesian Ridgebacks, and they do some serious clearing out of them, early winter is when they are really bad .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> When I first moved here Coyotes killed 4 of my barn cats and my Chihuahua, in my fenced in yard!! I was devastated, than I got more German Shepherds, 2 big males to go with my female, well that solved the problem fast as one Coyote made the fatal mistake of jumping into my yard early one morning, after that killing the Coyotes have never jumped back into my yard , but they walk the outer perimeters of my fences every morning and evening, they are after my terriers, who of course charge the fence at them, but they have their Shepherd body guards and my gun protecting them, my neighbors brother every winter brings his pack of 4 Rhodesian Ridgebacks, and they do some serious clearing out of them, early winter is when they are really bad .


 
ridgebacks would definitely do the job! Werent they bred originally in africa as lion dogs? i know they're pretty fierce types. My best friends ridgeback is a big teddy bear but boy i wouldnt want to be an animal on his bad side! 

I know when hubby retires and we have our property, i'll not only have the dogs but i'll have at least one donkey. Besides the fact i love donkeys. They're so silly!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great book on coyotes Amazon.com: Eastern Coyote (9781551091112): Gerry Parker: Books 

boy do we have them here, and yes they will take on a GSD sized dog. My sister who lived in a gate house at the Dunlap Observatory grounds (she is an astronomer) had a large black labrador crawl up to her doorstep , guts hanging out , from a coyote attack. She had to call animal control to have the animal euthanized. There was no other option for the poor thing.

my friend who breeds Leonbergers and has an alpaca farm , had one her donkeys, Agnes , striped to bare bones , and all her muscovy ducks were eaten .

coyotes, like early dog , benefited from proximity to people , that is why they are plentiful urban and rural (fringe areas). They are opportunists . 


Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> great book on coyotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe over the next million of years, they will become more like the dog. But humans would have no interest in domesticating them now, we already spent thousands of years domesticating and breeding our dogs into the species with the most variation amongst breeds.

We will only kill them until there are none left.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

carmspack said:


> great book on coyotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
darn right they are! that big male in my neighborhood benefited heavily from the little dogs he managed to snag from peoples backyards. definitely saw less stray cats too. sad but true


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Coyotes aren't dumb and aren't scared to go after large dogs or large animals, especially if they are together as a pack. When I was up at my aunts house up in the desert my sister, and 2 cousins went bike riding at night and were chased by coyotes.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We live about seven miles out of the city in the country. The coyotes around us are large. I'm not sure they aren't some kind of hybrid. I have seen as many as 7-8 together in a pack. I don't know how many attacked our dogs but must have been more than a few. We have had the stray one come around, but they have always taken off when they see my dogs.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

brembo said:


> sparra-
> 
> yet it's not like a grizzly bear is going to pop out from under a rock and get ya.


Uhhh tell that to the lady from the Valley who got attacked in her subdivision here a few weeks ago. Or the people who have bears trying to get in their kitchen windows, or on their back porches. During the spring and summer we get a major bear problem. I could show you a picture of a big ol' bear by the fence of someone's house. My ex took it when he was out patrolling a couple years ago and sent it to me. Or a picture of the bear he had to help get out of a tree in someone's back yard.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock and I ran into a coyote yesterday. There was a storm going on, so I had to go walk in the rain.  I had let Glock off leash as we were out where no houses are. Suddenly he takes off and I see a coyote running away in front of him. It was probably about the same size as Glock, maybe a bit leaner. So around 50 lbs. Around dusk you can hear a couple packs of coyotes. I think we might have a pack of wolves around too. I might need to start carrying something with me when I walk out here. If I move back into Show Low I would need something for the bears!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

cta said:


> my coworker's neighbor had her GSD attacked by a coyote. they had to quarantine the dog...never heard the outcome of the story though. i live in MA...wouldn't really think a coyote would come barging in and attack a dog, but i guess it's always possible.


I live in MA too and there are coyotes all around but only saw my first one up close 2 days ago. Abby tried to tear off after it; glad I had a good grip on the leash.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> ridgebacks would definitely do the job! Werent they bred originally in africa as lion dogs? i know they're pretty fierce types. My best friends ridgeback is a big teddy bear but boy i wouldnt want to be an animal on his bad side!
> 
> I know when hubby retires and we have our property, i'll not only have the dogs but i'll have at least one donkey. Besides the fact i love donkeys. They're so silly!


 
These Ridgebacks are gorgeous, and very serious dogs, they no doubt would be very formidable.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A breeder that I met at a dog show this year told me that Ridgebacks were trained to chase lions but not to engage with them. Guess they are smarter than I was giving them credit for!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

codmaster said:


> A breeder that I met at a dog show this year told me that Ridgebacks were trained to chase lions but not to engage with them. Guess they are smarter than I was giving them credit for!


 
we had a foreign exchange student from africa my sophomore year of high school. her family kept ridgebacks. They lived near a preserve and were constantly having lions come around because they kept goats. She said they had upwards of 15 ridgebacks patrolling the property. They got hold of a young male who'd been run off from a pride. Did some damage. Her dad and brother found the dogs literally all over that lion and the lion just laid there like it was already dead. Wasnt dead but the dogs did enough of a number on him that he didnt even twitch when they approached him to try and get him to run off. They called a vet, got him patched up and because he'd had close human contact, they sent him to a zoo somewhere so he'd be safe but wouldnt be a problem to farmers, though i cant imagine after being mauled by a pack of ridgebacks he would have been real anxious to be around people again after that! She had several pictures of the dogs. Very pretty golden coloring. Her favorite dog was almost red he was so dark. She was a very nice girl.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I have quite a bit of coyotes in my area and every now and then they come into my back yard as I like in a rural area. My dog loves to chase them out of the yard, but we have one of those dog watch electric fences so she can only chase them to the edge of the yard then she stops. I don't mind her chasing them out of the yard as it's usually only one or two, but I would never let her chase them right into the bush, as more may be waiting. 

They run like **** when I let my dog out. She's much bigger than the coyotes in my area and they are scared of her. They tend to avoid my yard more than my neighbours yards due to my dog (that's my guess, can't see why else they would avoid my yard).


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

There are some BIG coyotes in Griffith Park (LA area). We were visiting the old zoo one day, and as the sun went down we were heading out. Right there on the picnic lawn came this HUGE coyote. It was the size of my friends ACD, but a little longer. It did not act too afraid-it knew what a safe distance was. 

It slinked away but started coming up on us again, so we chased it off. May as well go on the offensive with that...

Here on the coast they are a lot smaller. In the city they stay small, but they get big eating rabbits in the wetlands. They are bolder though, and will silently follow people walking small dogs. We saw one stalking a lady's chihuahua she was jogging with, I mean barely 10 feet from her


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> We have coyotes coming right into back yard in dense population areas and snatching cats and eating them. I sweat, *a cat is like a Snicker's bar to the coyote.*
> Our metro area here (MPLS/St. Paul) has expanded outwards over the last 15 years so much that they are everywhere and don't seem to have much fear of humans.
> One of the deputies that I used to work with has driven to within a few yards of some of them and laced them pretty good with crowd control paintballs full of OC. He hasn't seen that group of them again for a while.


So is a toy poodle or a Bichon Frise.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

brembo said:


> I built a few remote call boxes for coyote hunters. They are becoming a problem in the area (western NC). I quit making the boxes when I really thought about what the hunters were doing. Coyotes are canines and the thought of my equipment being used to kill dogs just rubbed me the wrong way. Work like a charm tho, decent speaker playing a recording of a injured rabbit brings em in a hurry. *Spot em with an infrared light and night-vision enabled scope* and splat goes Will E. Coyote.


Isn't it against the law to hunt at night? Or is that a state by state thing


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> There are some BIG coyotes in Griffith Park (LA area). We were visiting the old zoo one day, and as the sun went down we were heading out. Right there on the picnic lawn came this HUGE coyote. It was the size of my friends ACD, but a little longer. It did not act too afraid-it knew what a safe distance was.
> 
> It slinked away but started coming up on us again, so we chased it off. May as well go on the offensive with that...
> 
> Here on the coast they are a lot smaller. In the city they stay small, but they get big eating rabbits in the wetlands. They are bolder though, and will silently follow people walking small dogs. We saw one stalking a lady's chihuahua she was jogging with, I mean barely 10 feet from her


Yeah, the silent stalking is the scariest part. You turn around and bam! coyote!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Isn't it against the law to hunt at night? Or is that a state by state thing


 
its usually a state by state thing.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Believe it or not but years back when Lugar and Minerva were still walking this earth I lived smack in the City Limits of St. Louis. There is a huge (1300 acre) park that was only 1/2 mile from my home. In that park lived a family of 4 coyotes. I'd see them on occassion while I was either jogging on the paths or walking my 2 GSDs. 

On one very cold and icy winter day I took a break from my home office and drove Lugar and Minerva to the park for a quick jaunt thru the deep snow. Lo and behold, when I lifted open my back car dog to let the dogs out in this huge snowy field there was a coyote at the other end. The 2 dogs see it and bolt after it. I loudly called "MINERVA! LUGAR!" Minerva, who had the best recall of any dog I've owned, stopped dead in her track and came back to me immediately.

Lugar, on the other hand, was always up for a good chase!  So off he goes like a rocket, all 100 pounds of him! I snapped Minerva on the single leash I had and we both high-tailed it after those two. They dissappeared over a huge snowy berm. When Minerva and I reached the top of it, we looked down upon Lugar who was now surrounded by the 4 coyotes!!!! There was one at each corner of him snapping at him. They were trying to get him down so they could all jump him and go in for the kill. Lugar was standing stone-still and his tail was up and his head was high.

Minerva, who was small, was a MAJOR alpha female. Not afraid of anything and VERY protective of her pack. When she saw what was about to occur she began to go ballistic on the end of the leash. I knew not to release her because then all h**l would break loose.

Instead, I told Minerva "HEEL!" and she did. We slowly approached the pack of coyotes and Lugar. When he saw Minerva and I you could see the sign of relief. "THANK GOODNESS! My female alphas are here!" The coyotes did not budge. They looked at me and a few barked and one sat down and looked mad that his dinner was about to be taken away. I was close enough to touch them. I unhooked Minerva and told her to "STAY BY ME!" (Like I said, Minerva was the darn best dog I ever knew.)

I clicked the leash on Lugar and said "Let's go back to the CAR." The 3 of us slowly turned and walked away. Lugar on the leash, Minerva off the leash. The coyotes followed us all the way to the car. We jumped in and departed and said a prayer.

I would never have the heart to shoot a coyote. They belong here as much as I do. And to see them up close like that, made me really appreciate their beauty and intelligence.

I had a few more run ins with them before we moved away from STL, but that is for another post.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

London's Mom said:


> Believe it or not but years back when Lugar and Minerva were still walking this earth I lived smack in the City Limits of St. Louis. There is a huge (1300 acre) park that was only 1/2 mile from my home. In that park lived a family of 4 coyotes. I'd see them on occassion while I was either jogging on the paths or walking my 2 GSDs.
> 
> On one very cold and icy winter day I took a break from my home office and drove Lugar and Minerva to the park for a quick jaunt thru the deep snow. Lo and behold, when I lifted open my back car dog to let the dogs out in this huge snowy field there was a coyote at the other end. The 2 dogs see it and bolt after it. I loudly called "MINERVA! LUGAR!" Minerva, who had the best recall of any dog I've owned, stopped dead in her track and came back to me immediately.
> 
> ...


 
thats kinda cool actually. I mean that they basically stepped down instead of causing any serious trouble. They really are smart. Still dont think i'd have the guts to do that though... but who knows.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I HAD to do it, KZOPPA. My dogs life was at stake.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I live in a subdivision with a small wooded area by a park. The warning signs went up a few months ago. I've never seen on but my son has standing by the play ground by a swing set. He said it gave him the creeps as it was carefully watching him, his girfiend and Dakota.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Isn't it against the law to hunt at night? Or is that a state by state thing


A lot of states down south like here, LA, GA, an TX I believe actually condone the night hunting of coyotes and especially hogs because they have begun to be such a problem. Great thing for us hunters because we can get the cool toys to go get them.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

jdh520 said:


> A lot of states down south like here, LA, GA, an TX I believe actually condone the night hunting of coyotes and especially hogs because they have begun to be such a problem. Great thing for us hunters because we can get the cool toys to go get them.


Thanks for the info.

Do people eat coyote? I have some friends that went south recently to hunt boar. They did it during the day though and wasted very little of their kills.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do people eat coyote? I have some friends that went south recently to hunt boar. They did it during the day though and wasted very little of their kills.


I would have to be starving (like on the verge of death) before I would even consider eating a coyote. In my last profession, we called them 'green bellies', because the flesh just underneath their skin is always green even with a fresh kill. They are very nasty critters.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

rhodesian ridgebacks -- another victim of show --bred for looks -- bred specifically favoring a serious fault --- the show breed standard calls for that distinctive backward ridge of hair going down the spine -- however that very ridge is a serious problem , actually a mild form of spina bifida -- the potentially healthy dogs are rejects , the flawed dogs are celebrated.

A good book to read is Bred for Perfection and you start to get some ideas on the thinking behind breeding . Lot of superficial junk to put it mildly.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

cramspack is very right mentally weak breeds coyotes are smart can sense the fear in them 

a good working shep with its powerful jaws well bred for courage fearless solid build no extremes will put the fear of god into any coyote i didnt think so before i got my girl when i walk her anytime they see her they want nothing 2 do with her now and they stopped comming on our property first other people who live near me noticed it and pointed it out to me than i noticed the giant rabbit population rabbits breed on my property cause of the holes in the rocks there are so many cat might get the odd few but most survive they are all over now

the reason why they may not come is because once my dog charged into a bush on my property while we were out there and a large coyote flushed out and bolted fast 


id still never leave a gsd out by itself to fend off a pack but i wouldnt leave a komador out to fend off a pack of coywolves either but i think a gsd is just as good

to fend off and protect livestock it is cruel to use a single. Dogs should be in unit along with a large donkey

it depends on the gsds also i consider diff types worlds apart from each other i would not expect an american or backyard bred dog to do any of this but this is all JMHO from what i personally experinced from what i have seen of some breeders of police dogs here im sure their dogs would do the same as mine did. THey are not gentle push overs powerful animals capable of taking down men a coyote isnt much of a problem for them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just talked to someone last weekend who lets her dog walk off leash and she said he runs with some of the coyotes in the neighborhood.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

lol i see that also in the park 15 mins away herethey let their dogs go and they prance around and play with the coyotes stupid 


there are a lot of youtube videos of coyotes playing with dogs also 





















they come for the food


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i like coyotes and think they are our native wildlife and dont think they should be shot, we have to learn to live with them, but care should be taken like ur dog can get sick from playing with them and catch mites i imagine or lured away or worse get preg!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

BGSD said:


> It's not really a major problem, but I wouldn't walk around at night either.


Well it's some kind of a problem or you wouldn't be uncomfortable walking around at night! Coyotes will attack adult humans given the opportunity so it's good to be careful.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

how many coyote attacks on adult humans in he last hundred years compared to dog attacks? there ae millions of coyotes out there


i do not think they are as dangerous as people think unless ur a cat or small dog


ONLY one fatal attack on an adult in 100 years is the singer in nova socotia compared to how many fatal attacks on humans by domestic dogs? i think u are safe to walk at night by yourself as much as you like if u do run into trouble it wont be a coyote its gonna be either domestic dog or more likely a man.


take a look at crime stoppers u will see how many people are attacked by strange men when by themselves at night

also look at missing children and the sex slave trade how many vanish and sold over seas

this silly kind of talk is what got the wolf killed out the wolf is where our gsd came from btw


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

this silly kind of talk is what got the wolf killed out the wolf is where our gsd came from btw try to do some real research from real researchers and not red neck hunters who try to demonize animals to justify what they do to them (kill them) before you go out and start accusing an animal as dangerous to humans please?


also look into the amount of deer attack into people any animal will and can attack a person if it feels threaten and they SHOULD atttack a person as we kill their offspring and often are downright evil to animals


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I don't think it's a smart idea to let your dogs play with them...



pets4life said:


> lol i see that also in the park 15 mins away herethey let their dogs go and they prance around and play with the coyotes stupid
> 
> 
> Coyote Stalks & Attacks Big Dog -- FUNNY! - YouTube


I can't focus on this video because I can't get over the condition of this dog! He's so overweight and I just want to get a brush and remove all that dead undercoat!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I just talked to someone last weekend who lets her dog walk off leash and she said he runs with some of the coyotes in the neighborhood.





pets4life said:


> lol i see that also in the park 15 mins away herethey let their dogs go and they prance around and play with the coyotes stupid
> 
> they come for the food


This type of interaction is very dangerous because the coyotes end up losing their fear of humans, thus allowing them to hunt humans. You're definitely not supposed to feed coyotes.



pets4life said:


> i like coyotes and think they are our native wildlife and dont think they should be shot, we have to learn to live with them, but care should be taken like ur dog can get sick from playing with them and catch mites i imagine or lured away or worse get preg!


I agree for the most part. Just leave them alone and be careful.



paulag1955 said:


> Well it's some kind of a problem or you wouldn't be uncomfortable walking around at night! Coyotes will attack adult humans given the opportunity so it's good to be careful.


The coyotes come out in groups every night so I'm used to it. As long as I don't do anything stupid, it's not really a problem. Who goes out at 2AM anyways? But yes, they do actively stalk humans even during the day.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I get coyote pictures on my husband's deer camera a lot.

I'm more scared of the raccoons.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Here was one that we caught.


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't read all of this thread. But I also live in the desert and had frequent coyote visits. A friend told me to get a gallon of white vinegar, a pump sprayer and spray non-diluted around the perimeter of the yard, out about 10 to 15 feet. Just don't spray on the plants or grass you don't want to kill. I tried it and it appears to work, don't ask me how. Cheap and easy and side benifit the neighborhood kids don't like the smell and steer clear of the area as well.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah dont let ur dog play with them i agree and remember they might follow u or not show fear this doesnt mean they are going to attack u they are just curious if cared just make noise or throw a stick they will run off 


Remember in the predator world a coyote is NOT an apex predator originally if it bolts this will trigger an attack response by predators of higher rank like, golden eagles, cougars, wolverines, wolves, large malebobcats or lynx?, big feral or domestic dogs, bears so a coyote will be very calm and walk slow this probably works best when coyotes are in dog country smaller coyote bolting from a bigger stronger dog is a dangerous thing to do 


just cause they dont run from u doesnt mean they are not terrified of u 

group of coyotes will follow a wolf or a mountain lion or a bear doesnt matter how big the group is they wont dare take on the above animals better to keep what u fear in view so it cant sneak up on u maybe lol


this coyote was ready to make a meal out of this small dog but was NOT willing to fight its large dog friend to do it the risk of injury was to high and the coyote would not win this fight 



 from looks of it lol


coyotes will duke it out with a larger dog on their own when they are protecting pups but who wouldnt ? a domestic cat i have seen a domestic cat cling to a mans head to defend her kittens and ***** will attack a dog so will mink to defend their offspring so will many species of birds some can cause serious injury like swans hawks owls and eagles can kill a dog when defending nests. The ridebacks had to be near their pups just sucks they had pups in such a public place.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

they tied their poor small dog out there like that i felt so sorry for it  the horror it experienced


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

No coyotes close by my place... perhaps because I have a pack of dogs... including a pair of Great Pyrenees.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

they only bugged me cause of my pet birds but they havent bothered me in the last 5 or so months so i am good even with 1 strong good dog jumping my five foot fence is just to risky for a smart coyote


rats still bug me but my cat takes care of them


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Coyotes are the reason Eevee is trained to use a kitty litter box.  I was planning to fully potty train her outdoors but when we were going out at all hours of the night, I ended up stalked by them one night and refused to go back out after that. :/

Whenever I come home late, I always call Maggie (90ish pound Mastiff/Rhodesian mix) to me before I'll get out of the car because I'm terrified of them. We have a lot around our house stalking out in the woods, we always have. :/ (We live waaaay out in the country)


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Coytes don't hunt in packs....

I've heard them howling down the road. We have goats, so I was a bit worried.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I recently got a picture of a coyote on my trail-camera. I was completely surprised, as I have never seen nor heard one in the area.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dlilly said:


> I'm pretty sure Coytes don't hunt in packs....
> 
> I've heard them howling down the road. We have goats, so I was a bit worried.


I am pretty sure they do.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dlilly said:


> I'm pretty sure Coytes don't hunt in packs....
> 
> I've heard them howling down the road. We have goats, so I was a bit worried.


 
they do. They're efficient hunters on their own but as a pack, like wolves, they have a better chance of getting dinner more often. its also safer in a pack. When we were in an accident in texas middle of the night after a semi ran us off the road, there was a pack of coyotes just out in the dark where we couldnt see them but we could hear them and they were VERY chatty.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> they do. They're efficient hunters on their own but as a pack, like wolves, they have a better chance of getting dinner more often.


If you could see them trying to catch squirrels in our back yard, you wouldn't think they were so efficient, lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> If you could see them trying to catch squirrels in our back yard, you wouldn't think they were so efficient, lol.


 
haha squirrels are tricky lil buggers!!! I've seen coyotes catch rabbits like it was nothing and we all know how dodgy rabbits are!! Maybe the ones i've seen are just more experienced?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> haha squirrels are tricky lil buggers!!! I've seen coyotes catch rabbits like it was nothing and we all know how dodgy rabbits are!! Maybe the ones i've seen are just more experienced?


Naw, I'm just giving our coyotes a hard time. It's too easy to bolt up a tree in our yard. One did manage to catch one once, but we didn't see it happen, we just caught sight of it when it was already eating the squirrel. We have video around here somewhere. I should look for it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Naw, I'm just giving our coyotes a hard time. It's too easy to bolt up a tree in our yard. One did manage to catch one once, but we didn't see it happen, we just caught sight of it when it was already eating the squirrel. We have video around here somewhere. I should look for it.


 
the squirrels around here have learned to avoid one of the trees. Watched a fox chase one right up into that tree not too long ago. Its a really easy tree. Anything can climb that thing so the squirrels dont go near it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> the squirrels around here have learned to avoid one of the trees. Watched a fox chase one right up into that tree not too long ago. Its a really easy tree. Anything can climb that thing so the squirrels dont go near it.


We have mature fir, hemlock, cedar and big leaf maples. All straight, tall and no branches too close to the ground. But you should see Shasta try and follow the squirrels up the trees...it's pretty funny!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> We have mature fir, hemlock, cedar and big leaf maples. All straight, tall and no branches too close to the ground. But you should see Shasta try and follow the squirrels up the trees...it's pretty funny!


 
i bet! sounds pretty amusing! Also sounds like something Riley would do.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

brembo said:


> sparra-
> 
> We have it easy in the US when it comes to deadly animals. You folks in Australia got the stinky end of the stick. I mean y'all have snakes that pack enough venom to kill several dozen adult humans, spiders that'll drop you in hours. The most evil snake we have is a rattlesnake, not saying it's cute and cuddly, but it does give a warning before biting. Like 1/2 of the worlds most deadly snakes make Aus their home. The US does have some big and ugly dangerous animals, yet it's not like a grizzly bear is going to pop out from under a rock and get ya.


Except.....people are importing in animals and sometimes they get loose. I think the show is called "Swamp Wars" on animal planet. It shows how the animal people called venom 1 deal with calls.
That's a pretty scary show. They've caught black mamba's and cobras out in the wild. Pythons are a huge problem. The show said that some of these snakes make in through the winter...and breed hardier versions.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Dlilly said:


> I'm pretty sure Coytes don't hunt in packs....


Trust me, they do; I've seen it and heard it. The most terrifying sound I've ever heard in my life is a pack of coyotes attacking a cat ... the biggest war and most terrible sound I've ever heard.

Elvis and I are stalked often by 2 coyotes in the area but I seriously doubt they would attack us but I do get concerned about the kids. Several times in Phoenix, kids have been chased by a pack of coyotes while they rode their bike to school early in the morning ... that would be scary.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

ElvisP said:


> Trust me, they do; I've seen it and heard it. The most terrifying sound I've ever heard in my life is a pack of coyotes attacking a cat ... the biggest war and most terrible sound I've ever heard.
> 
> Elvis and I are stalked often by 2 coyotes in the area but I seriously doubt they would attack us but I do get concerned about the kids. Several times in Phoenix, kids have been chased by a pack of coyotes while they rode their bike to school early in the morning ... that would be scary.


 
Tell the kids parents to band together and buy a Komondor - they are death on coyotes according a number of sheep herders in the west who have imported them to guard the flocks. the kids become the Komondors flock and they will protect them while they are herded to and from school!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Tell the kids parents to band together and buy a Komondor - they are death on coyotes according a number of sheep herders in the west who have imported them to guard the flocks. the kids become the Komondors flock and they will protect them while they are herded to and from school!


And then you can mop the floor with him when they are done! I couldn't imagine having to groom a dog like that.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh! Heh! True!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Tell the kids parents to band together and buy a Komondor - they are death on coyotes according a number of sheep herders in the west who have imported them to guard the flocks. the kids become the Komondors flock and they will protect them while they are herded to and from school!


 
only problem is, komondors are protective against everything even with socialization! Though having one around wouldnt be a bad idea sometimes....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The ones by my aunt's house in the desert look more like nothing like regular coyotes.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

kiya said:


> And then you can mop the floor with him when they are done! I couldn't imagine having to groom a dog like that.


Yeah and they take FOREVER to dry after a bath!


----------

